# DeWalt DW124



## plumb.bob.down (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone ever used one of these much?

It's got a 1/2" chuck and it's a right angle drill.

I just purchased a used one and it kinda "whines" a little bit in high speed, but drills fine, and there's no smell from the brushes getting warm.

Can it be greased or oiled in anyway?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

plumb.bob.down said:


> Has anyone ever used one of these much?
> 
> It's got a 1/2" chuck and it's a right angle drill.
> 
> ...



I have always sprayed the living bejesus out of all my power tools with WD40 in the vent holes, shook them a bit and fired (literally) them up. You might get a bit of flame discharge for 1/2 a second but this is normal.

This will clean the commutator and the brush contact.


----------



## plumb.bob.down (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay, that sounds cool, I didn't know that about WD40

I always used a can of startin' fluid in the past.

on the deWalt site, it says that the shaft of something has like an inside bearing race and an outside one. . . like completely 100% ball-bearing construction. . .so I'm thinking that may be what needs some lubricant.


thanks, i appreciate it


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

DeWalt has a history of bearing squeels! A couple screws hold the cases together. Not a large task to service it. Packing grease is what you will need. That or a tube of bicycle grease. You can not over grease them. That is unless of course you use so much that you foul out the motor!!!!

WD40 versus Starting Fluid (Ether): WD 40 has MILD lubricating properties where starting fluid, in MOST cases, is EXACTLY the opposite.

WD40 (Water Displacer, lab attempt #40) was designed as a water separator and surfactant. Just what you need in this situation.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Forget any kind of oil. I only use lubricant w/ teflon. It does an incredible job & it leaves no residual to collect dust & stuff. I have saved many a frozen fan motor with the stuff. Pool companies even sell a gel version of it.
Steve


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

One does not Oil a drill. One uses a cleaner on the commutator (WD40) and Grease on the bearings.


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

I have its predecessor, the Black and Decker Timberwolf. I wish I could tell you how old it is, but I really don't remember. I think I've had it for about thirty years. It will out-torque a regular Milwaukee Hole Hawg. It has a clutch to keep you from breaking your arm when switching to low speed. I would not oil this clutch - you'll be sorry.

Mine doesn't have the yellow paint. And I think I paid about as much for it as they cost now, if not more. I bought it because I was tired of blowing the gears in a Hole Hawg every time I hit a knot.


----------



## 3Kings Plumbing (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dewalt/Timberwolf*

I use to have a Timberwolf when I first started to plumb about 11 years ago. It was a good drill. Then got a Dewalt basically the same drill just bright yellow. Then about 3-4 years ago I really started to not like dewalt quality and craftmanship, so I tried out milwaukee super hawg. Now that is a DRILL! in low gear 450 rpm in high gear 1400 rpm dewalt and all other drills 300rpm in low and 1200 in high. Most drills comes with a screw in handle (is highly recommended when drilling for 3" PVC or bigger) My Super hawg come with one but I never ever used it yet (except to hold a print down from blowing away) I can drill for a 3" PVC in low gear in regular 2x12 floor joist with out the extra handle. I do have to say I will never use a hole hawg to drill with to dangerous:no: I seen guys get seriously injured from that drill scares me!!!


----------



## plumb.bob.down (Jan 5, 2008)

You drill through a 2"x12" load-bearing joist?

Our plumbing inspector would sh*t a brick!

Lol, we always use approved hangers, minimum of 1" wide.


----------



## 3Kings Plumbing (Jan 2, 2008)

*Load bearing?*

Here in Indiana we can drill 2 floor joist that are made of 2x8-2x? as long we are in the first or last 3rd of the floor joist. But when it comes to TGI we can drill as many we need to as long we leave 5/8 of plywood from top or bottom of I joist also have to be 1ft from edge with 1" bit, 2 1/8 to 2 9/16 have to be 2ft from edge and 3" bit have to be 3 ft from edge. We have to be 2x the bit size away before drilling another hole (OOOO) the 2 outside O we can drill. If we drilled the inside ones we will fail inspection. Laminated Beams I believe we can drill 1" hole anywhere as long we are in the middle from top to bottom of the beam. I DON"T touch them at all.


----------

